# Horror Sounds Of The Night



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

getting this 3



amk


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this! This is what my mom always played during Halloween when I was kid (back in the 80's/90's). Some definite nostalgia going on right now!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's my goal verse 13. I have several records that are nostalgic for me. Ever since I discovered Scar Stuff Blog I learned how much these records mean to people. So my goal is to share as many as I can hoping I can bring that same feeling as you got with this one.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Halloweiner, you should totally set up a blog in the "Blogs" section of Halloween Forums. As we get closer to Halloween, this area is probably going to get lots more discussion going ... might be harder to find your stuff. If you had a blog, all your stuff would be in one handy-dandy place.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I wish I could use my own blog, but when I post shares there within days they get deleted. I'll look into a blog here.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I started a blog. How do people find my posts there.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Not sure I like the blog idea. I don't think as many people see it.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not even sure if people even look at my blog, even though it seems to get some popular hits on Google. My MEGA shares are still running it seems, but doubt many people find that site worth using. The other places seem to have long since been deleted. I am seeing your posts on here Halloweiner but with all the posts you make I fear they will get lost with all the other posts. Have you thought of just making one huge thread for your shares?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, but come Halloween time, I suspect this front page of topics in this forum will start filling up with stuff from other folks, and once your posts start heading to the second page, maybe you won't get as many hits. I like the blog because it keeps everything in one place. As ScarySounds said ... maybe one huge thread would be better. 

And ScarySounds ... i frequent your blog around Halloween looking for stuff I don't have yet. Not so much the rest of the year, and I don't always listen to what you post as I tend to lean towards older releases. But I've always enjoyed your blog.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I frequent your blog a lot year round. I'll think about the big post idea.


----------

